# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Mass Order - 2006 ADA Catalogue in English  Close on July 28 06.

## Nicky

New Addition on July-20:
I was told that there may be some confusion re the final amount per catalogue. It should be in the region of S$7.50. That covers the postage charge and all other handling. The exact amount will be provided when I got the invoice.

------------------
New Addition on July 19:
Please ignore the payment term stated in this post.
Please read on to understand the payment term but basically you put in your order here and pay only when you collect the catalogue from me.
-------------------

This is a spin-off of the following discussion thread.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...004#post195004

Heres the Terms & Conditions (T&C) for participating in this Mass Order (MO) of the 2006 ADA Catalogue (English print). Please read them carefully before placing your order.

MO cutoff date: 2369hrs, July 28, 2006 (Friday).
Collection point: Car parking lot behind C328, (in Singapore).
Date of Collection: Will advise when the catalogues arrive.

Each member of AQ is entitled to order maximum 1 (one) copy of this catalogue in this MO.

Interested party has to remit S$15 per catalogue to Nicky no later than 2359hrs, July 28, 2006.
- Please send SMS to 9786-3398 to obtain the remit-to bank details.
- Once the remittance process is completed, please follow-on with a SMS with the following details in the following order:
AQ nickname, Actual Name, Your bank account number, amount remitted.
- You should receive an SMS confirmation on the same day from me. Else please call to follow-up.

Once your money is remitted to me, any request for cancellation/refund will be considered on the case-to-case basis. There will be no interest charge involves when refund is approved.

If you put your name here indicating you want to order the catalogue and yet I do not receive your money by the order cutoff date/time, your order will automatically be cancelled on July 29, 2006.

Depending on the final amount of the MO postage and/or GST and other fees, the S$15 collected may exceed the amount needed. If so, a refund will be provided upon collecting of catalogue. I will show the proof-of-calculation to whoever are the first 3 people who collected the catalogue from me and thereafter I will not be obliged to show the proof to anyone else. (This is needed so that I do not have to waste my time explaining all the details of numbers derivation).
Any refund will be rounded down to the nearest S$.
Any short-shipment or damage-on-arrival will be paid via this pool of money collected before refund is calculated. 

I will take reasonable care of your catalogue when they arrive at my house. However some catalogues may arrive with 'dog-ears' and folds that commonly associated with mail order.

I will place addition 5% order of all collected orders in case there is any short-shipment or damages. If these proved not to be needed, I will make arrangement to have them sold and the money will be returned to the pool for refund. All these calculation and arrangement will be made before the collection date so that you only make 1 trip for both the catalogue and the refund (if any).

This MO is subjected to ADA willingness/ability to send the catalogue to my place. If for whatever reason ADA is not able to send the catalogue to me, this MO will be considered void and I will refund your money to you in full, without any interest.
FYI, on July-18, I have started the email communication to ADA and awaiting their reply.

I will start another thread after this for you to place your order. Please copy from the previous list when adding your name.

Thank you.

----------


## Nicky

Following are a list of AQ members who like to participate in this MO of 2006 ADA Catalogue in English and has read and accepted the T&C stated in the starting thread.

1. Nicky
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

----------


## tagore

Following are a list of AQ members who like to participate in this MO of 2006 ADA Catalogue in English and has read and accepted the T&C stated in the starting thread.

1. Nicky
2. Tagore  :Flame:  
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

----------


## stephen chung

Following are a list of AQ members who like to participate in this MO of 2006 ADA Catalogue in English and has read and accepted the T&C stated in the starting thread.

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

----------


## brianclaw

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5.
6.
7.
8.

----------


## Splendid Warrior

Following are a list of AQ members who like to participate in this MO of 2006 ADA Catalogue in English and has read and accepted the T&C stated in the starting thread.

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Splendid Warrior
5.
6.
7.
8.

----------


## Splendid Warrior

. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6.
7.
8.

----------


## |squee|

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7.
8.

----------


## zyblack

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8.

----------


## samuelgoh

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9.

----------


## maverick

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. Maverick
10.

----------


## evolim83

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10.

----------


## Nicky

I'm trying not to be too happy about it.. but I received an email from ADA saying that the shipping charge for 20 catalogues (1 carton) is JPY 1500.
(see below for the extract of the email).
That is less than S$ 21 for 20 catalogues !!!!!!!!!!
However I'm not sure if he included the inland/handling-charge, etc, etc, etc..
I think (and I hope) in the end the catalogue should cost less than S$2 per copy.
Anyway I ordered 5 cartons = 100 copies.

So for those of you who has register, please hold your money. I can help pay the S$2 for you FIRST, before you pay me when you pick up the catalogue.
So come-on and jump on the bandwagon, yeh !!!!!
Also, here's my shoulder, give it a pad. hehe..

Also, Mods how about sticking this post?

------------------ extract of email from ADA -------------------

Dear Mr. Nicholas Chung

Thank you for inquiring our catalog.

We are glad to send catalogs to your forum.
However, please promote Nature Aquarium and
ADA in the forum and promote our contest.

One carton contains 20pc catalogs, we would like to
send 40pc or 60pc for your forum. Which quantity 
do you prefer? Also, shipping charge for each carton
is JPY1500. 

We will charge shipping cost your credit card, so please
provide us your credit card number and expire date.

I am looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best regards,

Yoshinori Kondo
Aqua Design Amano Co.,Ltd.

----------


## Nicky

Alright... so wrong quote.. I'm verifying if the JPY 10400 they now quote is for each carton or for 5 cartons.
Should be for each carton.. that works out to be about S$7.50 per copy.
I will post the reply from them when I got it. 

---------------- extract from ADA's email ----------------------

Dear Mr. Nicholas Chung 

Thank you for your e-mail.

I am sorry that I sent wrong shipping rate for you about
shipping charge. Actually, JPY1500 for one carton is too cheap.
We are asking JPY900 of shipping charge for one copy.

I checked carefully again and JPY 10400 is correct shipping charge to
Singapore by SAL. Please consider the quantity again and let me know.

Best regards,

Yoshinori Kondo
Aqua Design Amano Co.,Ltd.

----------


## gks

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks]

----------


## maverick

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick

dont know how come my name got deleted off previously... :Exasperated:

----------


## Splendid Warrior

Hey Nick, is the shipping charge quoted for air or surface mail? Could bloody take 2 months by sea.  :Exasperated:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nicky

> Hey Nick, is the shipping charge quoted for air or surface mail? Could bloody take 2 months by sea.


'Ship' by SAL lah. So must be airfrieght. If go on surface shipment then we might as well order the 2007 version. hehe..
But what's SAL? Should be JAL right? I better check...

----------


## Nicky

I have received the feedback from ADA. The shipping cost is JPY10400 per carton of 20 catalogues. I am ordering just 1 carton for the start to test the robustness of the shipping process. If going by air we should be having the catalogue in less than a week.. :Jump for joy:  

The first 20 people on the list will only have to pay me when you get the book from me. If we have more than 20 people, the 21st person onwards will have to pay me before I order again. Will work out the amount needed later.

----------------- extract from email from ADA -----------------

Shipping charge of JPY10400 is for each carton.
So if you order 5 carton it will be JPY52000.
However, 5 carton is so many for first shipment,
therefore we will send maximum 3 cartons for you.
if your forum still need more catalog then we will send you.

----------


## joe

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. joe

----------


## Splendid Warrior

> But what's SAL? Should be JAL right? I better check...


Precisely, the 'S' in SAL might mean 'surface' something.... I find it hard to believe that Japan mail can be so cheap... better be sure or we'll really be collecting our catalogues next year.  :Laughing:

----------


## ectan

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. ectan

----------


## valice

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice

----------


## ectan

> 1. Nicky
> 2. Tagore
> 3. Stephen Chung
> 4. Brian Law
> 5. Splendid Warrior
> 6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
> 7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
> 8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
> 9. evolim83
> ...


Please be careful when adding in your name to the list.

My name got deleted also, just like Maverick.

----------


## ectan

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan

----------


## hii

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)

----------


## cheetf

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf

----------


## joe

some1 deleted my name from #12  :Grin: 

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf
16. joe

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. joe
13. Ah_Zhan

weeee... thank you so much for the service Nicky.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf
16. joe
17. Thomas Low aka Justikanz

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf
16. joe
17. Thomas Low aka Justikanz
18. Ah_ZhaN

----------


## shihyong

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf
16. joe
17. Thomas Low aka Justikanz
18. Ah_ZhaN
19. shihyong

----------


## Nicky

1. Nicky
2. Tagore
3. Stephen Chung
4. Brian Law
5. Splendid Warrior
6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
8. samuelgoh aka Sam
9. evolim83
10. Goh KS [gks
11. Maverick
12. Vincent Toh aka valice
13. ectan
14. hii (steven)
15. cheetf
16. joe
17. Thomas Low aka Justikanz
18. Ah_ZhaN
19. shihyong
20. ChanCK

----------


## Justikanz

By the way, thanks, Nicky!!

(Did you mention to them that AQ has several entries for the ADA competition?  :Laughing:  )

To all, please do read the quoted list before and after posting... If too many are quoting and posting at the same time, there will be a loss of some names along the way... So, just take note of that...  :Smile:

----------


## Nicky

We now have 20 bookings for the first batch of catalogue.

To help ADA promote ADA and Nature Aquarium as promised to ADA, I will help you order the catalogue and pay for you first if we can accumulate enough people for the 21st to the 40th catalogue order.

That is, I will pay the postage with my credit card and divide it equally for the 21st to the 40th order. Members of AQ only need to pay me when you collect the book.

----------


## Simon

shoot, miss the boat

add me to the another batch

21) Simon

----------


## lEddyl

21) Simon
22) lEddyl

----------


## Nicky

Quote from ADA's email.. :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:  

--------------------

Dear Mr. Nicholas Chung

I ship out 20pc (1 carton) by SAL today.
SAL stands for Surface Air Lifted. It takes
about 10day to arrive your place.
Please wait for a while.

Best regards,

Yoshinori Kondo
Aqua Design Amano Co.,Ltd. 
---------------------

----------


## Fei Miao

Okay I'm in for the second batch, Thanks Nicky!
21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao

----------


## budak

24) please add the budak!

----------


## wynx

> 24) please add the budak!


25th- Wynx 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicky

We need another 15 members to order the catalogue to make the 2nd run worthwhile....

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx

----------


## celticfish

me too! 

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish

----------


## hii

> 1. Nicky
> 2. Tagore
> 3. Stephen Chung
> 4. Brian Law
> 5. Splendid Warrior
> 6. Terence Yeong aka |squee|
> 7. Avan Giam aka zyblack
> 8. samuelgoh aka Sam 
> 9. evolim83
> ...


Ah_Zhan...more careful when you do copy and paste, my name deleted by you. Luckly Thomas Low aka Justikanz put it back else i chase after you for the catalog  :Evil:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Ah_Zhan...more careful when you do copy and paste, my name deleted by you. Luckly Thomas Low aka Justikanz put it back else i chase after you for the catalog


weeweee...sorry bro, I think I typed too fast accidentally delete...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nicky

Alright... back to the list for the 2nd run....

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish

----------


## ahyann

i'm in for the 2nd batch

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann

----------


## BFG

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG

----------


## Nicky

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad

----------


## cairocks

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks

----------


## oblivion

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224


me too!

----------


## CT

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT

Add me in

----------


## Nicky

Alright.. in view of the strong response, I will order the 2nd batch tomorrow hopefully all 40 catalogues will arrive at the same time so only need to make a trip to hand to all of u who have ordered.. 

hope also the remaining 8 slots can be taken up before the catalogues arrive, else I 'jia gai ki'..  :Exasperated:

----------


## maverick

bro nicky

i believe that some bros here would like to get some extra copies but are restricted to only 1copy per member as in your 1st post. will help u sell them if got nobody wans the remainder hor... let me know...

----------


## ah^siao

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao

----------


## CP

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp

----------


## Gundam33

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33

----------


## genes

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33
36) genes

----------


## Nicky

> bro nicky
> 
> i believe that some bros here would like to get some extra copies but are restricted to only 1copy per member as in your 1st post. will help u sell them if got nobody wans the remainder hor... let me know...


Thanks for bringing this point up for discussion.. 

The intent of this MO is to allow members of this forum to better understand what ADA has to offer and not to profit. The last thing folks here want to do is to cause certain LFS to lost their stream of revenue and there are concerns that members here may order more than 1 copy and sell to others not on this forum for some profit.

Having said that I can understand if some of us want to have a copy for daily browsing (or bring along to LFS to place order for ADA product) and another copy for say, as a nice coffeetable book. 

How about this.. if you really desire to have a second copy let me know via PM and I will inform you if we have extras. Not trying to play police here but if you can justify your reason for wanting the 2nd copy I am more incline to keep a copy for you.

Another point.. As far as ADA is concern, they must have spent lots of money developing and printing the catalogue so let's do something to help them justify repeating this year after year for us.

----------


## joydiv

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33
36) genes
37) joydiv

----------


## maverick

> Thanks for bringing this point up for discussion.. 
> 
> The intent of this MO is to allow members of this forum to better understand what ADA has to offer and not to profit. The last thing folks here want to do is to cause certain LFS to lost their stream of revenue and there are concerns that members here may order more than 1 copy and sell to others not on this forum for some profit.
> 
> Having said that I can understand if some of us want to have a copy for daily browsing (or bring along to LFS to place order for ADA product) and another copy for say, as a nice coffeetable book. 
> 
> How about this.. if you really desire to have a second copy let me know via PM and I will inform you if we have extras. Not trying to play police here but if you can justify your reason for wanting the 2nd copy I am more incline to keep a copy for you.
> 
> Another point.. As far as ADA is concern, they must have spent lots of money developing and printing the catalogue so let's do something to help them justify repeating this year after year for us.


well said bro...  :Well done:  

i throughly agree that forumers should not be profiteering from other forumers. this forum's main intention was to share and that was why i joined this forum in the 1st place.

----------


## bokoblur

22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33
36) genes
37) joydiv
3 :Cool: bokoblur

----------


## ranmasatome

22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27)Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33
36) genes
37) joydiv
3 :Cool:  bokoblur
39) Ranmasatome

thanks Nicky.. :Grin:

----------


## M0rph3us

21) Simon
22) lEddyl
23) fei miao
24) Budak
25) Wynx
26) celticfish
27) Ahyann
2 :Cool:  BFG
29) Golfmad
30) Cairocks
31) lee1224
32) CT
33) ah^siao
34) cp
35) Gundam33
36) genes
37) joydiv
3 :Cool:  bokoblur
39) Ranmasatome
40) m0rph3us

----------


## ranmasatome

And There we go... BOX no. 2!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

WOW !! what a good respond..

In view of the good respond I think I will proceed with accepting ADA's original proposal of getting 3 boxes (60 catalogues in total).
That is, I will order 2 more boxes today.

Same thing.. let's start a list from #41. Hopefully we can find another 20 interested party.

As before, put your name down and pay me when you collect your catalogue.
Just don't 'aeroplane' me...

Just want to stress again, this is a cost-sharing-MO and the shipping rate has been published.
There may be some small misc custom-related charges that we need to co-pay plus some rounding to the nearest 50c but that's it.

So go for it if you want. I think I'll stop after the next 20 are snapped up.

ANOTHER THING.. since it's gonna be a big group of us collecting the catalogue when it arrives, why not we go meet at Biotope instead of C328 carpark?
Thio has volunteered the place. But for those of you who insist on C328 as earlier promise, I will still arrange for a pickup there, no problem.
I will post more details when the catalogue arrives latest in 9 days time.

----------


## eddyq

I will be the 3rd batch, thanks to Nicky.

41)eddyq

----------


## jonas

41)eddyq
42) Jonas

----------


## Fei Miao

> Thanks for bringing this point up for discussion.. 
> 
> The intent of this MO is to allow members of this forum to better understand what ADA has to offer and not to profit. The last thing folks here want to do is to cause certain LFS to lost their stream of revenue and there are concerns that members here may order more than 1 copy and sell to others not on this forum for some profit.
> 
> Having said that I can understand if some of us want to have a copy for daily browsing (or bring along to LFS to place order for ADA product) and another copy for say, as a nice coffeetable book. 
> 
> How about this.. if you really desire to have a second copy let me know via PM and I will inform you if we have extras. Not trying to play police here but if you can justify your reason for wanting the 2nd copy I am more incline to keep a copy for you.
> 
> Another point.. As far as ADA is concern, they must have spent lots of money developing and printing the catalogue so let's do something to help them justify repeating this year after year for us.


Well-said Nicky, It's not cheap to coloursep and print a 194 pages full colour catalogue, let's not abuse ADA generosity and good-will.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## Nicky

I was told that there may be some confusion re the final amount per catalogue. It should be in the region of S$7.50. That covers the postage charge and all other handling. The exact amount will be provided when I got the invoice.
Hope this helps...

----------


## gregorsamsa

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)


if the order must be personally placed (by using his own AQ login), let me know. sorry for the trouble.

----------


## juggler

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)


... might as well...  :Grin:

----------


## AquaObsession

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)

----------


## yappeyap

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)

----------


## Cacatuoides

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)

----------


## the_r0ck

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)

----------


## Simon

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)

----------


## Freddy

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy

----------


## TS168

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy
52) TS168

----------


## sunshine

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy
52) TS168
53) Lok (Sunshine)

----------


## freezze

41)eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy
52) TS168
53) Lok (Sunshine)
54) freezze

----------


## aquarius

41) eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy
52) TS168
53) Lok (Sunshine)
54) freezze[/QUOTE]
55) aquarius

----------


## maverick

:Flame:  ooohhhhh lala..... v fast 3rd box going to be full..... v fast.... tink the word is spreading rather fast....

----------


## Nicky

Just wrote to ADA again.. the person I wrote to didn't reply to my request to ship another 2 cartons (for the 41st to the 60th order)  :Confused:  
He has been very prompt in reply email 2 days ago but I didn't hear from him yesterday despite 2 emails..
I have forward the request to the ADA general inquiry.. hopefully someone will pick it up.
Should be ok.. afterall ADA has been very professional in their handling of questions.

----------


## maverick

> Just wrote to ADA again.. the person I wrote to didn't reply to my request to ship another 2 cartons (for the 41st to the 60th order)  
> He has been very prompt in reply email 2 days ago but I didn't hear from him yesterday despite 2 emails..
> I have forward the request to the ADA general inquiry.. hopefully someone will pick it up.
> Should be ok.. afterall ADA has been very professional in their handling of questions.


2cartons for 41-60?? thought that 1carton got 20copies? hmm... think that guy must be on leave..... :Wink:

----------


## Nicky

Just got an email back from the gentleman of ADA Mr Yoshinori Kondo and from the tone of the email, I think he may not trust that I'm not selling the catalogue for a profit.. (irony.... the appointed distributor & LFSs in Singapore has been selling the past years' catalogue for big profit and we are doing a cost-share). But honestly how can I blame him; I was very enthusatic about the whole MO; email him everyday; ask for details (even ask him to ship the pollen bee 30mm for one forumer); following up on Est Date of Delivery; volunteered my VISA card details readily; and I don't have the @aquaticquotient.com behind my email to him (no no no.. I'm not asking to be a mod..). 

And I'm sure some of you people also think why-on-earth this fellow want to do these kind of event when potentially there will be problems. Taiwan Chinese has a saying 'you3 gong1 wu2 shang3, ta3 puo4 yao4 pei2' meaning 'no recognition in event of successful accomplishment, but have to pay if it is broken'.

My rationale behind doing all these are..
I believe ADA product is one of the best in our hobby but because of the language barrier, in depth knowledge of their product amongst hobbists is lacking because if we cannot understanding the language of instruction on usage/benefit, we will only depend on hearsay or price factor.
We are not able to get the distributor to bring in the catalogue for us even if we are willing to pay a premium for it - what's new huh? (though btw, the catalogue is free in Japan).
Instead of 60 of us sending emails to ADA, it may be better for them to receive a few emails from me. Effort-wise in Singapore it is also less; more from me, less from you. Shipping wise, it is cheaper for all. Instead of individual packing, the entire box of 20 is shipped.

Should this be the job of the Distributor ? anyway...

Let's hope we have our 2nd and 3rd boxes. After that I will stop.

If need be I will need one of the Mods to use the @aquaticquotient.com email to write to them to prove that the catalogues are indeed for the members on a Cost-Sharing basis. Will let the mods know.

Thanks for reading what I have just bitched ..

----------


## Nicky

> 2cartons for 41-60?? thought that 1carton got 20copies? hmm... think that guy must be on leave.....


My mistake lah.. don't blame that poor over-worked Japanese man..
It should be 2 cartons for #21 to #60.

First 20 is secure  :Jump for joy:  
The rest if the carton don't arrive.. JTB (Just too bad)  :Grin:   :Blah:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Good Job for the co-ordinating of this wonderful and beneficial MO Nick.....I'm sure many of us do understand what you're trying to do for us...

Lets hope ADA sends all 3 boxes if not I think we would need a helping hand from our dear mods...

Cheers!

----------


## kadios

25) Kadios

Thank you. I will remit the $ to you shortly.

Cheers!

----------


## Nicky

> 25) Kadios
> 
> Thank you. I will remit the $ to you shortly.
> 
> Cheers!


No need lah.. I can handle that.. go on and place the order.
'Yi4 bu4 zhuo4, er4 bu4 xiu1' right? Might as well go all the way..
Once I got the catalogue I will update everyone.
I just hope come next week our dear Mr Yoshinori Kondo will find some time to read this post and figured that it is truely a cost-share MO and agree to send the remaining 2 cartons.. should have agreed to accept the 3 cartons when he first suggested it..  :Exasperated:  

BTW Kadios you want to order right? If so, it should be as follows:

41) eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf, waiting for his confirmation)
51) Freddy
52) TS168
53) Lok (Sunshine)
54) freezze[/quote]
55) aquarius
56) Kadios

----------


## neon

57) Neon

Thanks !

----------


## leeruisheng

5 :Cool:  Wilson

Thanks alot.

----------


## genes

> No need lah.. I can handle that.. go on and place the order.
> 'Yi4 bu4 zhuo4, er4 bu4 xiu1' right? Might as well go all the way..
> Once I got the catalogue I will update everyone.
> I just hope come next week our dear Mr Yoshinori Kondo will find some time to read this post and figured that it is truely a cost-share MO and agree to send the remaining 2 cartons.. should have agreed to accept the 3 cartons when he first suggested it.


Hopefully Yoshinori-san understands... i want my catalogue.. :Crying:

----------


## aquarius

First of all I want to extend my BIG THANK YOU to nicky for going into the trouble of doing this mass order which he could have ordered it for himself and also save himself the trouble of meeting us to pass us the catalogue and also taking the risks of being "arowplaned".

Nicky - Why don't you give him aquaticquotient's web address and let Mr Yoshinori read this tread himself so that he'll know that you're not selling the catalogue for a profit? It'll also enlighten him that the distributor and some LFSes are selling the pass catalogues at a profit when it should have been given out free.

----------


## Wackytpt

Nick,

is it too late to include me in the list?

----------


## barmby

59) C O L I N

----------


## Nicky

Here's the compilation of the latest list of the final 20..

41) eddyq
42) Jonas
43) aw jie sheng (gregorsamsa)
44) wild ginger-Philipe (ordering on his behalf)
45) koah fong (juggler)
46) AquaObsession (Christophe)
47) Alex(yappeyap)
4 :Cool:  Eman (Cacatuoides)
49) Calvin (the_r0ck)
50) Benny (getting on his behalf)
51) Freddy
52) TS168
53) Lok (Sunshine)
54) freezze
55) aquarius
56) Kadios
57) Neon
5 :Cool:  Wilson (leeruisheng)
59) Wackytpt
60) barmby (Colin)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the lines are now closed. :Grin:  

WE GOT 60 members !  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Nicky

> First of all I want to extend my BIG THANK YOU to nicky for going into the trouble of doing this mass order which he could have ordered it for himself and also save himself the trouble of meeting us to pass us the catalogue and also taking the risks of being "arowplaned"..


Thanks aquarius for your comment. On the hindsight maybe I shouldn't post my 'bitchy statement' because I volunteered this MO and I don't mind if some member aeroplane me.. just that when I read the email from ADA I felt a little  :Sad:  

OK, if we don't get the last 2 cartons then I post the email ok? 
See if you guys will be TL or not if you were me..  :Grin:  





> Nicky - Why don't you give him aquaticquotient's web address and let Mr Yoshinori read this tread himself so that he'll know that you're not selling the catalogue for a profit? It'll also enlighten him that the distributor and some LFSes are selling the pass catalogues at a profit when it should have been given out free.


I provided the link to our MO discussion thread on day-1 when this thread was started. Our buddy Mr Yoshinori obviously is too busy.. I even quoted him a posting that we tried to look for the catalogue in Singapore (and you know who we look for right?) for 2 weeks we did not get any respond from them and that's why we 'bo-bian' have to look for ADA directly. Yesterday I cut-&-paste some screen-shots of our postings to show him that we really do not want to make $, and all screen-shot clearly shows that the cost of postage will be equally splitted (alright.. round up to 50c, and S$7.50 was quoted instead of the S$7.12 because we do not know the exact exchange rate of bank/VISA, any misc charge by Singapore custom...).

But I still think he is overworked, because he is probably one of the few who can express well in English (you should see his last email to me  :Shocked:  ) and probably kena arrowed to correspond with all English-speaking-customers.

Let's hope everything will be ok come next week.. will post updates.. stay tune..

----------


## barmby

phew. thanks nicky. I think we have met.

----------


## Gundam33

> Thanks aquarius for your comment. On the hindsight maybe I shouldn't post my 'bitchy statement' because I volunteered this MO and I don't mind if some member aeroplane me.. just that when I read the email from ADA I felt a little  
> 
> OK, if we don't get the last 2 cartons then I post the email ok? 
> See if you guys will be TL or not if you were me..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided the link to our MO discussion thread on day-1 when this thread was started. Our buddy Mr Yoshinori obviously is too busy.. I even quoted him a posting that we tried to look for the catalogue in Singapore (and you know who we look for right?) for 2 weeks we did not get any respond from them and that's why we 'bo-bian' have to look for ADA directly. Yesterday I cut-&-paste some screen-shots of our postings to show him that we really do not want to make $, and all screen-shot clearly shows that the cost of postage will be equally splitted (alright.. round up to 50c, and S$7.50 was quoted instead of the S$7.12 because we do not know the exact exchange rate of bank/VISA, any misc charge by Singapore custom...).
> ...



bro nicky, first of all, a great thank you from all of us here. you have our deepest apprecation for the work that you do. 

also, i am in Q no. 35, but i won't be in Singapore till 21st Aug. pls keep my copy for me. Million thanks.  :Embarassed:  

BTW if anyone areoplane you, i will be more than willing to accept more copies. so no worries.  :Cool:

----------


## Nicky

> but i won't be in Singapore till 21st Aug. pls keep my copy for me. Million thanks.  
> 
> BTW if anyone areoplane you, i will be more than willing to accept more copies. so no worries.


OK, I'll keep the copy for you. Thanks for your kind words.

----------


## smaragd

Would like to get a copy but given that the order is now closed do inform me if there are any stray copies that haven't been collected. Thanks.

61. smaragd

----------


## ban_tse

Hi all,

a belated response here.

But Nicky, if anyone from the first 60 posts flies your aeroplane, do drop me a pm, i'd be most willing to take up a copy.

62. Benjamin Tse

----------


## Nicky

We have secured a total of 3 cartons total 60 catalogues  :Jump for joy:  

Below please see screen-shot of email from ADA.
Was trying to explain to him that this is a purely cost-sharing MO.

----------


## oblivion

Yeah!

So we secured the 3 cartons total in the end.
Thanks for the efforts Nicky.
I'm sure many other forumers have the same thoughts in that your efforts to initiate and do this on behalf of so many of us is very much appreciated by us.

Regards.

----------


## wynx

Nicky...

What's the latest logistics plan and payment method? I want to quickly secure my copy...

cheers.

----------


## cairocks

Wow!! 
Thanks Nicky for your effort.  :Jump for joy:   :Well done:   :Well done:

----------


## brianclaw

Nicky, you are a saint. Thanks for going through the trouble.

----------


## Nicky

> What's the latest logistics plan and payment method? I want to quickly secure my copy...


First, the 3 cartons of catalogues must arrive at my place. This should take place over 2-3 days because of the time delay between the day the box#1 is sent and the other 2 boxes.

Next when ALL 3 boxes arrive, I will make arrangement on *ONE* Sat for pickup at Biotope. And another *ONE* pickup session at carpark behind C328.

That's it for now.

Also, thanks cairocks and brianclaw for your kind words  :Well done:

----------


## d0t

hey,
Same thing, if anyone aeroplanes you, i'll be most willing to take the copy.
63. d0t

----------


## genes

Looking forward to your arrangements!  :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

Thought I should be receiving the first box leh.. but has not arrived.. hope all 3 come this weekend then we can have pickup next Sat. But I will post when I got any of the boxes. Will update.. stay tune.. Thanks for waiting patiently.. (I'm actually not that patient..  :Grin:  )

----------


## Wackytpt

Nicky.. appreciate your effort  :Smile: 

let me know the mode of payment . thanks.

----------


## zyblack

Don't really mind waiting another month or so  :Smile:  By the way, going on a Cameron Highland trip this coming weekend 4-6 August so will not be able to collect if it is on Saturday. But can advance pay you through internet banking if need be then collect from you another day. Please inform me if you need anything. Thanks for your effort, really appreciate it and thanks to Rupert for sharing this with us. :Smile:

----------


## maverick

> Thought I should be receiving the first box leh.. but has not arrived.. hope all 3 come this weekend then we can have pickup next Sat. But I will post when I got any of the boxes. Will update.. stay tune.. Thanks for waiting patiently.. (I'm actually not that patient..   )


i am also not patient... i am waiting waiting for the catalogues impatiently... not sure if i should collect 1st or collect last so i can get 2copies if somebody aeroplanes.... :Grin:

----------


## shake

I was just chasing up my catalogue and got a reply from ADA that it takes up to 2 weeks for shipment to arrive from Japan. Mine is only 1 copy so they might have sent it via regular post. With your order of of a few boxes hopefully you wont have to wait that long.
Good luck. Hope everybody enjoys there copies. From what I have seen this looks like a very good catalogue.

----------


## aqua2525

Hello Nicky Hi There I'm Victor I Would Like To Have A Copy Of The ADA Catalogue.But When I Read Your Thread , I Found Out It Was Too Late. Nicky Would Kindly Please Let Me 
Know If You Have Extra Copy For Me. Please Let Me Know My Email [email protected] .I Hope You Have An Extra Copy Will Collect At Biotope Thank You Again.

----------


## Nicky

The wait is finally over  :Jump for joy:  
The 3 cartons (60 catalogues) are now sitting in my house.
Alright.. now the pickup arrangement for those 60 members who has registered...

Cost of postage = S$7.50
VISA International has yet to invoice my bank so the exact exchange rate is not available. However a check with UOB today provided me with the UOB rate of JPY 100 = S$1.3918. Assuming currency fluctuation plus UOB profit margin amounts to 5%, that will mean that each catalogue is slightly more than S$7.50. 
However let's set the cost of postage to S$7.50 per catalogue.
Please bring exactly S$7.50 for each catalogue.


Pickup Schedule #1:
Date: Aug 5, 2006 (Sat)
Time: 1300hrs to 1500hrs
Venue: Biotope (Blk 2 Jalan Bt Merah #01-5152)

Pickup Schedule #2:
Date: Aug 6, 2006 (Sun)
Time: 1300hrs to 1400hrs
Venue: Parallel Parking Lot behind C328

*There will be no other pickup schedule.*


If you cannot make it for the scheduled pickup, please work with another fellow AQ forumer to pickup your catalogue on your behalf. 
The only exception I will make is for Gundam33 since I have already promised him.

OK.. let me sit back and enjoy the catalogue while you wait and salivate..  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

Wow yeah! Its here!
Been waiting for it and thinking over what great pics and scapes there might be inside.
Once again thanks for your efforts Nicky.

Anyway I'm not sure if you are gonna be keeping tabs on who's collecting at where or what. Probably not cause its gonna give you a headache haha.
But I'll just mention that I'll be picking up my copy at C328 on Sunday.

See you on Sunday and thanks.

Regards.

----------


## Nicky

> Anyway I'm not sure if you are gonna be keeping tabs on who's collecting at where or what. Probably not cause its gonna give you a headache haha.


Don't worry.. I have prepared a spreadsheet of only 60 names.
Sign on it when you pick up the catalogue.
For example: I don't care if the 58th person decides to pick up right after #26.

I will be at the Pickup place at the scheduled time. Once the time is up I'm going home..  :Kiss: 

Anyway.. just to let you drool a little more.. for the first time I understand what ADA is trying to tell us in their catalogue.. let me continue to read the catalogue.. see ya..

----------


## Justikanz

Thanks, Nicky!  :Smile:  If I am late, I will arrange with Thio to help me and Juggler pick up the catalogues...  :Smile:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Don't worry.. I have prepared a spreadsheet of only 60 names.
> Sign on it when you pick up the catalogue.
> For example: I don't care if the 58th person decides to pick up right after #26.
> 
> I will be at the Pickup place at the scheduled time. Once the time is up I'm going home.. 
> 
> Anyway.. just to let you drool a little more.. for the first time I understand what ADA is trying to tell us in their catalogue.. let me continue to read the catalogue.. see ya..


Nicky, 

You are making everyone so anxious to meet this weekend already..today is only Monday! :Grin:  
Perhaps for the next few days someone's gonna pm you and say " Please Nicky, I can't wait till this weekend, can I pick it up from you now?" :Wink:  

Once again, thank you for your kind efforts.

Cheers

Thio

----------


## brianclaw

Byaah!!! Perfect, I'll be at my office over the weekend(walking distance from Biotope).

Thanks again Nicky.

----------


## shihyong

Well done. Thanks Nicky.
 :Smile:

----------


## d0t

> Don't worry.. I have prepared a spreadsheet of only 60 names.
> Sign on it when you pick up the catalogue.
> For example: I don't care if the 58th person decides to pick up right after #26.
> 
> I will be at the Pickup place at the scheduled time. Once the time is up I'm going home.. 
> 
> Anyway.. just to let you drool a little more.. for the first time I understand what ADA is trying to tell us in their catalogue.. let me continue to read the catalogue.. see ya..



so where do the scavengers wait.. is there a scavenger spreadsheet:0

----------


## aquarius

Nicky your announcement on the catalouges arrival will make me cannot concentrate on my work for the next 5 days cos my mind is too pre-occupied with getting my hands on the catalouge now. Speaking of monday blues  :Grin:

----------


## neon

Hi,

Just curious. How will Nick know who is who ? Any possible way or fraud-proof of identification ?

May each of the intended one will PM Nick and exchange their Mobile number. On the day, SMS/call Nick as proof during face-to-face .

----------


## hii

cant wait anymore...hope tomorrow wake up is Saturday already. 

Thks Nicky for all the effort...

----------


## oblivion

> Hi,
> 
> Just curious. How will Nick know who is who ? Any possible way or fraud-proof of identification ?
> 
> May each of the intended one will PM Nick and exchange their Mobile number. On the day, SMS/call Nick as proof during face-to-face .


Yeah thats true.
We need to do some fraud protection. Though means Nicky probably has to do even more work than he has already done.

Cause theres nothing to stop somebody stealing in for a copy or to take multiple copies during the confusion and buzz of collection.

----------


## gks

Since all eligible nicks are listed in this thread, anyone can fake a nick to obtain a precious copy of the catalogue.

I suggest that Nicky issue each eligible forummer a unioque password tied to nick to minimise fraud.

----------


## Nicky

OK, will think about it tonight and annouce it.
The problem I thought of yesterday is that not all can access PM because we have people who does not have 10 post-count.
Maybe those people should put their mobile number here (for me to see) and when they collect I just have to try ringing their phone. If it rings, the catalog is theirs.

Will post something tonight to fix this loophole.

----------


## gks

> OK, will think about it tonight and annouce it.
> The problem I thought of yesterday is that not all can access PM because we have people who does not have 10 post-count.
> Maybe those people should put their mobile number here (for me to see) and when they collect I just have to try ringing their phone. If it rings, the catalog is theirs.
> 
> Will post something tonight to fix this loophole.


Assume that you need to dial to 50 folks, that means you need to dial 400 
digits plus another 50 send buttons. You will be rather busy with your HP instead of interacting with fellow forummers.

Anyway, if you are keen to try that out, I will PM my HP number.

Thank you for taking the time, effort and paying first.

This is the wonderful thing about this hobby, there are plenty of wonderful folks like you...

----------


## Wackytpt

> OK, will think about it tonight and annouce it.
> The problem I thought of yesterday is that not all can access PM because we have people who does not have 10 post-count.
> Maybe those people should put their mobile number here (for me to see) and when they collect I just have to try ringing their phone. If it rings, the catalog is theirs.
> 
> Will post something tonight to fix this loophole.


Nick, they can use the email function unless you disable that option of yours. 

 :Smile:

----------


## joe

Hi Nicky, Thio,

Can I pick up on weekdays since my office ie nearby? Weekends are usually extremely busy.

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Hi Nicky, Thio,
> 
> Can I pick up on weekdays since my office ie nearby? Weekends are usually extremely busy.


Since Nicky is the IC for this event, may suggest that you make prior notice to him so that when your name is called, I'll fall in for you :Grin:  

Please indicate your expected dated of collection, but you must collect it asap oh..else we'll keep it for ourselves :Laughing:  

regards

Thio

----------


## |squee|

Just for safety purposes, I'm mentioning here that I'm collecting at c328 on 6th Aug Sunday.

----------


## ranmasatome

Nicky.. i cant collect this week.. but if so.. i will head down to your place to collect it.. i have never aeroplaned anyone.. and you know who i am.. pls keep my copy for me. i will be away in malaysia.

----------


## oblivion

This is getting messy.
Seems like we need an ID system to make sure the collecting people are who they are supposed to be.
Then we need an anti-fraud system.
We also need a tracking system for whos collecting when and where etc...

Oh boy...
I'm trying to think if theres any simple and easy way to do this.
Else Nicky's going to have quite some work on this.

Anyone can think of any good method?

----------


## Nicky

Hey not to worry.. I am in the process of sending a 3-byte code to each of the 60 members via PM. There are some who do not want to / cannot receive PM and I will attempt to email them. If all else fail I will post a notice later asking them to contact me instead.

----------


## BFG

Thio, what time do you close shop on that day? I can't collect on the stated time, can you hold a copy for me?

----------


## Nicky

I have just sent to each member who has placed order a PM telling you your customised code, with the following Exceptions:

Tagore, Ahyann, Gundam33 & Jonas.
Would 4 of you enable your email so that I can send you your code?

TO ALL 59 of you,

Please tell me your code that day when you collect the catalogue from me.

As indicated in the PM, please give the code to whoever you assign to pickup the catalogue from you. No two codes are the same and only you know your code.

S$7.50 is payable upon collection of your catalogue. There shall be no bank transfer. Whoever you assigns to pickup your catalogue pays for you, simple as that, regardless if that person is Thio. No money no catalogue, hope this is clear  :Blah: 

Please do not ask me favours to keep the book for you or collect from me at a date/time/venue not stated in my earlier communication yesterday. I mean I love to be of service to all of you  :Razz:  but there are 59 of you in total, you know what I mean ?


O, I have just learnt that ADA spent 10 years developing the ADA Solar lighting system. 
You donno? Why har? 
O yah.. why am I so insensitive? 
How can you know if you have not got your hand on the catalogue..  :Grin:

----------


## CP

Hi Nicky, got your code. A big thank you for all the effort in bringing the book to so many of us. And for that, you're pardoned for your insensitivity :Grin:  .

Cheers,
cp

----------


## Justikanz

Justin, I can collect for you if you want. Send me your code lah.  :Smile:  Thanks, Nicky! Really hard work... Fyi, I am collecting for Juggler and Fei Miao.

----------


## ranmasatome

Nicky.. Thanks.. jsut ignore my earlier post..lol.. i totally didnt expect it to come so soon and already booked my trip to malaysia. However, i'll get justikanz to pick up for me.. thanks for the effort man. On a side note.. i know they spent 10years.. why? cos i read the catalogue liao.. this is just for my personal collection.. :Grin:  Do the others know how amano sets up his tank?? should go read.. he has a photoshoot from start to finish of a certain tank he works on.. how he marks the plants and all.. oh ya.. forgot.. not saturday yet.. :Grin: 

thanks Justikanz.. i'll get it from you when i get back from malaysia.. will contact you. pm you liao.

----------


## alanng

am i too late to order? interested.

----------


## valice

Yup... You missed the boat...  :Grin:

----------


## yappeyap

> Yup... You missed the boat...


Moderators, is it an offence if we scan the catalogue and post it here for the rest whom missed it???  :Opps:

----------


## Nicky

> am i too late to order? interested.


Smaragd, ban_tse, d0t, aqua2525 & alanng,
I will not be doing another batch of order this time round. I understand the feeling of missing the boat.
To get ADA to send the catalogue to you is actually very simple; you just have to write to [email protected] and he will charge the postage to your VISA card.
Why not one of you take the lead to do another round of MO. I'm sure many people who missed the boat will appreciate.

----------


## oblivion

> Moderators, is it an offence if we scan the catalogue and post it here for the rest whom missed it???


That sounds like kinda a copyright issue le.......
I'm not sure though.
You can probably try getting a copy by yourself from ADA Japan.
See earlier posts for the contact.

----------


## |squee|

It'll sure be a copyright issue. Please do not get into trouble!  :Smile:

----------


## yappeyap

> It'll sure be a copyright issue. Please do not get into trouble!



Thanks! Already secure mine with Nicky, just hope that the rest whom didn't got it have a chance of a glance. Kekekee! 

Nevermind, guess just what Nicky had said pool up and do another round of order. :Well done:

----------


## celticfish

nicky,

i have asked thio to help keep my copy as i may go to his shop on sunday.
i have given him my code to keep to your ID process.
sorry for the trouble you are going through to get the MO.
but thanks dude!!!  :Well done:

----------


## alanng

:Smile:  oh.. haha.. its alright

----------


## joe

same here ... asked Thio to collect for me as well ... thanks guys  :Grin:

----------


## ah^siao

any bro who live in sengkang or khatib/yishun can help me collect mine first? 

if u stay in sengkang or khatib/yishun please PM me. thanks

----------


## smaragd

nicky, i was going to place an order but didn't want to do the bank transfer. then the following time i logged onto the thread the rules were changed... appreciate the effort.

----------


## ahyann

sorry nicky, have enabled my e-mail acc. and sent ur an reply le  :Grin:

----------


## freezze

one more day b4 i can get my eyes on the nice nice pic :Jump for joy:  .. and hopefully some inspiration on how to redo my tank..

----------


## bokoblur

question how do we recongise u? will u provide contact number?

----------


## valice

blur, look at Nicky's avatar... That's him...  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

I suppose he'll be easy to spot with a carton of books and people around him?  :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

> question how do we recongise u? will u provide contact number?


Yes, my photo is found in my avatar, the bigger-size guy, of course.

If you still cannot identify me tomorrow at Biotope, ask whoever is around to help you point me out to you and chances are there will be people who know.

For Sunday pickup behind C328, I will park my car under the sheltered walkway leading from Blk 328 to the block behind. The shelter span across the parking lot. My car is silver Honda Stream and I will hang around for that 1 hr stated.

Appreciate all to be be punctual. Thanks.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

*Pickup Schedule #2:
Date: Aug 6, 2006 (Sun)
Time: 1300hrs to 1400hrs
Venue: Parallel Parking Lot behind C328*


Thank you Nicky for your hard work...see you tomorrow.  :Grin:

----------


## maverick

hahaha... i collected mine already!!!! weeweeee... :Grin:   :Grin:  
if there are any leftovers do tell me...

----------


## maverick

thanxxxxx...... v much nicky.....

----------


## lEddyl

thanks nicky  :Smile:

----------


## the_r0ck

I would like to thank Nicky for the efforts. Collected it this afternoon and my eyes gobbled it up in within an hour. Gonna read it again later.

Sincere Thanks.

----------


## CP

Yeah! Collected my book this afternoon! A pity I didn't stay to chat with you guys as I am in a hurry. Thanks again Nicky. 

So when are we going to have a mass order of ADA WINE??!!! :Roll Eyes:  (hint: see last page)

----------


## gks

Thanks, Nicky. I regret not being able to hang around to chat as I had another appointment.

Tha catalogue is really great (if you discount the slightly odd English translation). Wow, I didn't realise that ADA is offering JY1million (that works out to about $13,200 at current exchange rate) for top prize in their annual aquascaping contest.

Perhaps that can be our next goal.

----------


## samuelgoh

thanks nicky for the effort.
collected the catalogue this afternoon.
was rushing for work, thus could not stay and interact! paiseh!
=)

----------


## Cacatuoides

Thanks nicky and also thio who helped me collect too....

This is one book that is priceless!!! Gona treasure & take damn good care of it too  :Grin:

----------


## cheetf

Great job Nicky! :Well done:  

Thanks for the time and effort. Much appreciated.

Gary

----------


## Nicky

Thanks for all the kind words, posted here and received via PM.

I think the effort is worthwhile considering this will bring about more awareness and better understanding in this hobby that we share.

Last day today.. hehe.. after that if you still have not got your ordered catalogue you got to start looking elsewhere..  :Blah:

----------


## |squee|

1pm to 2pm right? I scared I get the timing wrong  :Razz:

----------


## barmby

Nicky, thank you very much for coordinating this.

And also AQ. It is thru' this forum that I get to pay for this catalogue at an affordable price. 

*Thanks Nicky
Thanks AQ forum*

----------


## Nicky

I have just came back home from the parking lot behind C328.
I was there at 1255hrs and left the place at 1405hrs (yes, my place is only 1 min drive from C32 :Cool: .

For those of you who got your catalogue, I hope it is at least on par with your expectation. 
For those of you who did not managed to order one, I have left the contact in my earlier post for you to help yourself.

For those of you who ordered but did not collect the catalogue, your catalogue have be sold to a kind soul who has earlier promised to help buy over all remaining catalogue (only 2 copies lah.. so not too bad).

Thank you all for your participation. 
And also very important, thank you AQ for making this event possible.  :Well done:

----------


## |squee|

*Thanks* Nicky! It was a pleasure meeting you. I realised I might have looked like a snob when I left without saying goodbye  :Opps:  

The catalogue is great. ADA is truly Japanese.

----------


## genes

Great guy, great effort, great book. Thanks again Nicky

----------


## bokoblur

thanx nicky... haha.. on my way back a fellow forumer ask me where to collect? siang lai eh

----------


## maverick

> I have just came back home from the parking lot behind C328.
> I was there at 1255hrs and left the place at 1405hrs (yes, my place is only 1 min drive from C32.
> 
> For those of you who got your catalogue, I hope it is at least on par with your expectation. 
> For those of you who did not managed to order one, I have left the contact in my earlier post for you to help yourself.
> 
> For those of you who ordered but did not collect the catalogue, your catalogue have be sold to a kind soul who has earlier promised to help buy over all remaining catalogue (only 2 copies lah.. so not too bad).
> 
> Thank you all for your participation. 
> And also very important, thank you AQ for making this event possible.



aiiyo.. i should have collected last today so i could have gotten the remainder books as well!  :Exasperated:  i already said i will get the extra copies... haha serves me right for being too kanchiong and rushed down yesterday... anyway thanx Bro Nicky for the effort even though i didnt spend enough time to chat..

----------


## CT

Thanks Bro Nicky... The cataloge is very nice..... Thanks again

----------


## cairocks

Thanks Nicky :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Enjoying the book right now :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## hii

When I arrive at C328 yesterday, I worry how to recognise Nicky car luckly saw a guy collected before me.

The big guy in the Avatar is Nicky? Wow think he loose weight.  :Grin:  

I spent almost 3 hrs to read the whole book and really really impressive. Thks nicky for his help.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> When I arrive at C328 yesterday, I worry how to recognise Nicky car luckly saw a guy collected before me.
> 
> The big guy in the Avatar is Nicky? Wow think he loose weight.  
> 
> I spent almost 3 hrs to read the whole book and really really impressive. Thks nicky for his help.


Hello steven...thanks for your fresh moss.... and Thanks alot Nicky for the catalogue...sorry can't chat much with you yesterday...but nice to meet you two.  :Grin:

----------


## gks

> The big guy in the Avatar is Nicky? Wow think he loose weight.


Exactly the same sentiments. When I went into Biotope, I saw this handsome slim man whereas I was looking for the slightly roundish one as in the avatar.

He has definitely lost about 5kg.

----------


## Nicky

Have not been managed to visit the gym as much as I like it to be, hence the drop in size. :Sad:  

But both, the one inside the avatar and who you saw in person, can be classified as 'rare, good looking & good breed' right ?  :Cool:  
Just kiddin lah..

alright Mods, out of topic.. I know.. :Blah:

----------


## taybelZ

anyone know how much the The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2006 is expected to cost to public.

----------


## tagore

> In case anyone wonder, System Control (Ah Tan) also use the overflow concept in his self-made big cannister filter. I know it because I have seen the inside before. He made the filter for another of his close friend and that guy, too, achieve an unbelievable clear and healthy 5ft planted aquaria.


nicky. tagore here. i missed the pick up date. you can give my copy to others if you are hold it. i will buy from the profiteering distributor. hahaha i desperate. thank you for your remarkable efforts.

----------


## Nicky

> nicky. tagore here. i missed the pick up date. you can give my copy to others if you are hold it. i will buy from the profiteering distributor. hahaha i desperate. thank you for your remarkable efforts.


Paisay, your copy is gone after the collection window is up. But you can still order your own. I have left the contact and how-to in this thread. Go search for it if you want, thanks.

----------


## tagore

> Paisay, your copy is gone after the collection window is up. But you can still order your own. I have left the contact and how-to in this thread. Go search for it if you want, thanks.


no problem . we started new company so very busy. today die die must get hold of one. hahaha. thank you though. ps. we are writing a book and publishing it . interested to contribute articles/efforts? tagore

----------


## Gundam33

bro nicky,
i am back and for some reason, i can't PM you. can u pls contact me at 98249936. thanks

----------

